# Creepy Porn Star Lawyer withdrew After Judge Wood Ripped Him A New One !



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*This is just the Start......He's stuck on the Grill Frying away......*

*He needs to go back and be a Father to his Three year old if he can manage that....*


*




*





*Creepy Porn Star Lawyer looks like he'll be back at a later date with more Soros/Clinton money.......*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*Micheal's got a New gig !*

*What's it ?*

*Mooching Plane tickets back to LA.....*


----------

